

Guestimating the election with twitter - adatta02
http://election.setfive.com/
We were sitting around tonight and decided to whip something together to leverage twitter to get some real time election information.<p>It is ugly and open to bias but we're hopping it might show something interesting.<p>We're also planning to take snapshots of the map and assemble a time lapse for Wednesday.
======
Prrometheus
Biased sampling.

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah, basically you should take most of these polls with a grain of salt.
Other highly biased polls:

<http://www.7-election.com/>

First of all, apparently 7-11 doesn't have locations in most of the "red
states", which already shows bias. And there's a huge difference between
voting for a candidate and buying a cup with their face on it to advertise
your choice to the world. Nice marketing gimmick though.

[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/in-landslide-john-
mccain...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/in-landslide-john-mccain-is-
the-president-of-aol-com)

Apparently McCain supporters are behind the times with their AOL accounts. I
haven't come across anyone who uses AOL in _years_.

Even the "real" polls have all sorts biases, like the "cellphone effect":

[http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2008/11/cellphone-effect-
cont...](http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2008/11/cellphone-effect-
continued.html)

Again, McCain supporters tend to still use landlines over cellphones.

~~~
thamer
Very interesting AOL poll...

Another link: twitter users can “vote” on twitter using
<http://twitvote.twitmarks.com/> \- Currently 15002 for Obama, 2681 for
McCain.

------
redder4
Technohipsters favor Obama!

~~~
josefresco
It's true, too bad technohipsters don't run this country (hint: their white
haired parents do)

